# Wireless Interference



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have successfully zippered two DirecTivo's and have them networked wirelessly. Everything is working great. I also have a PS2 right near the router with Wireless controllers (both WiFi and logitech contollers run at 2.4 Ghz). I notice that when I am transfering shows between tivos - the signal interferers with the playstation wireless contollers, basically making it lag so it's unplayable while the Tivos are transfering. I know its not the end of the world - but I have tried changing all the channels on the router (netgear mr814) with no difference. Anybody have any ideas to fix this. I was thinking about using a wired connection for the Tivo right next to the ps2 but since the router is still close - dont think it would make a difference (since I would still have the tivo in the bedroom transfering wirelessly).


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Damn...am I the only person getting interference with the wireless Tivo's???


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Use wired. Maybe try another channel, on either the Wi-Fi or other 2.4Ghz devices.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

I tired changing channels on the router with no difference. These are the only two 2.4Ghz devices I have running (no cordless phone, microwave, etc). Don't think there's a way to change channels the logitech controllers use. Do you think just changing the Tivo directly next to the Playstation to wired would make a difference? I have another Tivo in the bedroom that I would still have to run wireless and the router is still very close to the Playstation. Don't want to waste $ buying a wired connection - if the bedroom Tivo will still interfere.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

BK89 said:


> I have successfully zippered two DirecTivo's and have them networked wirelessly. Everything is working great. I also have a PS2 right near the router with Wireless controllers (both WiFi and logitech contollers run at 2.4 Ghz). I notice that when I am transfering shows between tivos - the signal interferers with the playstation wireless contollers, basically making it lag so it's unplayable while the Tivos are transfering. I know its not the end of the world - but I have tried changing all the channels on the router (netgear mr814) with no difference. Anybody have any ideas to fix this. I was thinking about using a wired connection for the Tivo right next to the ps2 but since the router is still close - dont think it would make a difference (since I would still have the tivo in the bedroom transfering wirelessly).


How close are they? Could you move them further apart? It is the tivo right next to the ps2 that is most likely the problem, so wiring it and having the router as far away as practical will probably work.


----------



## AV_Novice (Jan 19, 2006)

Wireless interference is very tempermental. Are you doing Tivo to Tivo transfers? If you transfer a show from your bedroom Tivo to a computer, then you could temporarily turn off the living room Tivo and see if you still get interference.

You might also try repositioning your router (higher).

Wireless phones on the 2.4Ghz range can also cause wireless network problems.

Good luck.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the suggestions. I do a lot of transfers between Tivos and also transfer from PC to the Tivo. I do have the router and wireless tivo running near the PS2 - also have another Tivo in the bedroom. Tried to move the router as far away as the wires would reach but guess it wasn't far enough. I guesss I should just try to wire the tivo near the router and see what happens (can always return it later). 

Thanks...


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

If you are doing a lot of transfers, you would get far superior performance by going to a wired connection. I'm using the Netgear FA120 USB/Ethernet adapters, and I can transfer a 2 hour show from one Tivo to the other in approx 10 mins.

Unless you can move the PS2 away from the Tivo, a wired connection may be your only solution.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, just went and grabbed a netgear FA 120 and tried a transfer with just the bedroom Tivo wireless. Think it helped a little bit but I am still getting a good amount of interference. I do like the increased speed with the wired connection though - so I think I'll keep it! Thanks for all the input - but looks like it's still a no go (but at least when transfering from PC to the living room Tivo - it's all wired).


----------

